# Arctic Cat ATVs'



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I found a 2011 Arctic Cat 450 4x4 dual passenger with 1100 miles on it. Don't know anything about Arctic Cat products, does any of you have them? I Kind'a like the two passenger part with a second high back seat so the wife and myself can cruise the pastures and check out the "girls."

The photos look good and we will go check it out Thursday. Are these ATV'S good stuff or run away?

Have a good'in

T.J.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a dealer, suppose to be good products from what I hear.......can't attest to that as fact


----------



## Dustin (Aug 22, 2013)

I had a 2005 500 4x4 arctic cat. I had it for 6 years with no problems. I sold it and bought a Polaris rzr. The 500 I had was a Suzuki motor which is pretty reliable. The only complaint I had was it wouldn't take water like the old Hondas would lol..


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had 3 arctic cat atvs over the years. My latest one is a2014 550 with powersteering. Seems like a good machine so far but don't have many miles on it yet. Arctic Cat is now making their own motors in house. Have to wait and see if they're as good as the Susuki motor they used to use. I will say the new arctic cat motor is quite a bit louder than the older style. My 06 500 has 14k miles on it and has been a pretty trouble free machine. About every 7000 miles the belt needs to be changed. I do feel Arctic Cats rubber boots on there axles are a little soft. I tend to tear 1 to 2 of them a year but Dad has never changed any on his 2010 Yamaha or on his Ranger. Both of those seem like a harder boot. Not a tough job to change a boot and not a reason not to buy an Arctic Cat.

Overall I think you'd be happy with 450. It still has a lot of life left in it if it only has 1100 miles on it. I put more miles on in one year than that machine has.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are tall and soft riding like the Polaris atv's. Some folks don't like that for towing heavy trailers but they sure are more comfortable for a day or even hour out riding.

I've got an older AC, a 2001 250 4x4. Quite pleased with it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Also Arctic Cats have a differential lock, which is really nice when you get in the really nasty stuff. Not sure what year they started having that feature as my 02 500 didn't have it but my 06 500 and 14 550 both have it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My 2001 has it too, it was missing for a couple of years.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Well we went and looked at it today. Great looking ATV, the salesman (who also sold me my 8240) said he had sold it to an older gentleman who could not ride it any longer. Had a second seat and a box bed that could be placed on the back rack too boot. It ran great and without a doubt the best and smoothest riding ATV I have ever been on. So we bought it. Thanks to all!!

Have a good'n

T.J.


----------

